# Go This post will be deleted if not edited immediately!



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2003)

[broken link removed]


----------



## dmrtn (27 Jun 2003)

:rollin 

I've seen the football one before, i think it turned up somewhere during the World Cup but I never found the source.

Dave


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2003)

*I've seen the football one before...*

Surely you mean "saaawwwwker"? :lol 

I guess from these statues that all US Catholic kids are white and slightly chubby?


----------



## M3 (27 Jun 2003)

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Clubman, what were you searching for when you came across that site??  

God Bless America!

M3


----------



## DOG (27 Jun 2003)

Tasteful or what!


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2003)

*Tasteful or what!*

As Father Ted put it:

_"You know with something like this it would have been so easy to make it look cheap and tacky."_

while admiring his _Shrine of Kinlettle_ souvenir money box featuring a luminous pop-up BVM appearing on the 18th hole of the local golf course! :lol     

*This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Clubman, what were you searching for when you came across that site??*

But seriously, I actually found the site while looking for an inflatable _Child of Prague_ to wave at Bohemian FC's _Champions League_ game against [broken link removed] in July!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2003)

I wonder if the heads fall off the plastic ones too?

ANYWAY - this post reminded me of another rather amusing one...forgive me but I am unable (i.e. can't) to post as a link...



It's a laugh!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2003)

*forgive me but I am unable (i.e. can't) to post as a link...*

Let s/he who is without fault in posting URL links cast the first aspersion! Now, go in peace my child...

:lol


----------

